# deleted by OP



## Elizabethm

this is pointless now. all you guys use these for are to attack other posters

this thread was about hershey who i bought *knowing* she was pregnant. i had no clue that her hips would cause birthing issues. she did not show signs of complications other than a deceased litter of 8 babies (*not a huge litter*). she was obviosly not massively pregnant as smaller rat successfuly deliver 8-12 pups and are fine. hershey suffered from internal bleeding due to her hip malformation and died shortly after birth, there was no time for a vet visit. that was discovered after her autopsy and could not be detected otherwise as there was only a small bloody show in the birth fluid


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: newest girl. i bought her knowing she was pregnant*

Aww, she's so cute! You are definitely saving those babies! Do you know how far along she is?


----------



## Elizabethm

*i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

i do not know how far along she is. she is noticably prego if you pick her up. i am definantly saving these ones lol. she has a bulge. ill get a better pic sometime but i wanna let her adjust. i have her in a maternity cage. i also got another male which i have in quarentine in another room my bf named him niggles cuz hes a black double rex rat


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: newest girl. i bought her knowing she was pregnant*

lol, I meant saving from snake food . Ok, same situation as last time, don't forget pics! lol.

Congrats on the other new rattie as well!


----------



## Elizabethm

*i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

ok i will get pics. she looks like she may have had a litter before so im hopeing shes a better mom. shes huge. shes definantly older than 10 months but im not sure.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: newest girl. i bought her knowing she was pregnant*

.....
Was this person a BYB? Sure sounds like it.
You did not save those babies, just gave money to a person so they could breed more. Do you want babies? I hate to sound rude, but all your posts make it sound like you really want baby rats


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: newest girl. i bought her knowing she was pregnant*



Kiko said:


> .....
> Was this person a BYB? Sure sounds like it.
> You did not save those babies, just gave money to a person so they could breed more. Do you want babies? I hate to sound rude, but all your posts make it sound like you really want baby rats


yeah, i don't understand why you are going out of your way to find a pregnant rat now :-\ what happens if she has a large litter you can't find homes for the babies? do you have the time, resources, space, etc. to take care of all of them? what happens if she has birthing complications and you need to take her to an exotic vet to save her life, or the babies? can you afford the hundreds of dollars in vet bills it might cost?did you want the mom, or did you just want the babies... i don't understand.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: newest girl. i bought her knowing she was pregnant*

I had a girl who was pregnant, I thought I was prepared. She had 12 babies and I was in WAY over my head. 
Do you know how hard it is to clean cages for 15 rats?
I go through a huge amount of food monthly, and forget the vet bills. 
Social Life? Skewered, I spent SO much time cleaning feeding, and just taking care of so many animals, I can't go on Vacation or take days off, I can't move in with my BF officially all because I had 12 unexpected rats (i love them all but it's not easy)
I also had to cough up money for 2 BIG cages, and it was such a pain to clean then daily, I just drained my money on an FN.


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: newest girl. i bought her knowing she was pregnant*

after what happened with jojo, i don't understand why you would be risking it happening again, especially if all these rats are from the same place... ergh.


----------



## PEG

*Re: newest girl. i bought her knowing she was pregnant*

I've been following Jojo's story and now this without saying much. While I'm sorry about what happened with your last litter it was unexpected and cared about with good intentions. This on the otherhand I'm confused about. Did you only adopt her because she's pregnant cause that's just wrong.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: newest girl. i bought her knowing she was pregnant*

Also that Rat is not 10 months old, she has a baby face.


And on a totally different note....Niggles? Is that not racist?


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her knowing she was pregnant*

I have to agree, it sounds like your trying to fill the void that the babies from the other litter left. Your also enabling and supporting the feeder breeders who are abusing these rats to make a profit. 

Would you want this rat if she wasn't pregnant?
Would you want her if she wasn't a double rex? Sigh. :-\

Raising a litter is a lot of hard work! You could of waited until you were fully prepared... able to watch them around the clock to make sure of no complications. Just because shes had a litter before, doesn't mean that litter was healthy or survived or even that her body can take more litters. Feeder breeders make no effort to separate genders usually, and are ignorant to labor complications. They just throw out the dead and leave the breathing ones in there to reproduce.
And between the time you bought rats from them last, you don't know how many new additions they have had or what new pathogens have been bought in. 

:-\


----------



## Kiko

*Re: newest girl. i bought her knowing she was pregnant*

Also Quarantine in another room is entirely useless.
Same Airspace, which means anything that rat has is in the air. Quarantines NEED to be in a separate air space. Another house is best.

What kind of cages are they being housed in as a whole?
Is that rat going to be Neutered? Your girl spayed? if not they can not be housed together as 'bf/gf'


----------



## Elizabethm

*i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

i have the new male and female seperated in diferent cages different rooms, i got Hershey because she was cute friendly, she has an attitude like my baby peaches and i love it. my boyfriend named niggles and hes black so its ok, he refuses for me to change the name and we both think its cute. my family and i know a vet as a family friend and i have hookups through my vet college schooling so i have no worry about vet emergancies. i didnt just choose her because she was pregnant. i am allergic to rats with hair and i can only tolerate double rex- with minor allergy issues and true hairless. i would have chosen her anyhow. i held over 2 dozen females from her breeding stock but in the end i went right back to Hershey because she made the biggest impact on me. knowing she was pregnant didnt bother me or make things better with losing jojo's litter.... things like that happen. it just so happened to be her situation and i wanted her because she was friendlier and more curious of me than the other females i held .but i also would rather not see her future as a feeder or breeder. its not right. i am fully prepared for a litter from her and i have the resources if there are complications... being in vet school gives you lots of advantages when it comes to rescue or pets. i wanted her to live a happy carefree life in a large cage rather than a plastic tub. i have two three story ferret cages. one for my 3 males and one for my 4 females, i currently have 2 males in one cage and 3 females in the other. to be honest i take what i can get. when i got jojo i wanted her for her looks and because i can tolerate her genetics without being miserable with caugh, itch etc. i took hershey because she has a personality i no longer have in my rats and thats a hard one to find. if there are babies then so be it


----------



## Kiko

*Re: newest girl. i bought her knowing she was pregnant*

What Vet school do you attend?
I am going to school to be a Vet Tech, and then to Vet School.


----------



## Elizabethm

*i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Davis university has the best veterinary medicine program in california


----------



## Kiko

*Re: newest girl. i bought her knowing she was pregnant*

Hm, never heard of it I'll loo it up, I live in NY so I am dreaming of going to Cornell the best Vet school in America.
I would love to attend University of Colordo also. I hear it;s the next best.


----------



## Elizabethm

*i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

havent heard of those. i had my parents help in looking up the university in davis after hearing how they had the best vet program in california


----------



## Kiko

*Re: newest girl. i bought her knowing she was pregnant*

I am sure you can look up Cornell it's world famous. 
I doubt I can get in, it's most future Vets dream.


----------



## Elizabethm

*i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

well best wishes i hope you do get in. its been my dream ever since i was 10 to be a vet and im happy its finally happening for me. i have been trying my hardest to succeed in life. ive always had a big heart for animals.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: newest girl. i bought her knowing she was pregnant*

I looked it up and there it is Davis. Looks like a good school.
I have to ask.
It says you NEED to have 4 years of undergrad to be accepted since it's a Grad Program. Where did you get those years?


----------



## Elizabethm

*i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

current enrolled in butte college in chico where im living. taking a few extra classes. butte college has a couple pre- vet programs but nothing like davis as it is only a GE school. they offer transvfer classes for Davis. also do voluntee work at the vet clinic and im family friends with the main doctor so i get huge discounts on work done to any animal of mine. i need to have volunteer work at a vet clinic to help along in my schooling.. its required


----------



## Kiko

*Re: newest girl. i bought her knowing she was pregnant*

So you have how many years left?
Have you applied yet? 
I can't apply, I still am not even in Vet Tech school yet, starts January.


----------



## Elizabethm

*i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

2 years left thats 2 years of schooling at butte and 2 years of volunteering at vet clinics while im going to butte. its quite simple and actually fun. if you volunteer at vet clinics you get HUGE discounts on your animals treatments and you get to deal with many different animals. i actually get to supervise (well sort of) watch during the proceedures because it helps in learning theright tools, body parts etc... not to meantion im kinda spoiled by the vet cuz his family had been friends with mine since i was a baby


----------



## Elizabethm

*just an update on Hershey's pregnancy*

9-20-10 (335 grams)
9-21-10 (360 grams)










just letting you know how things are progressing with her. dont think bad about me for choosing her, i chose her for her personality not because she was pregnant. even now all she wants to do is cuddle on my lap. i love it cuz ive never had a lap rat and you all made me feel like crap for getting her. i didnt like how you all acted like i was trying to fill jojo's babies void. there is no void to fill... babies die i understand that just to let to know i did it because it seemed right to me to save her. i will post updates daily on her progress

oh also niggles is not racist because here is the dictionary term for niggles
*•niggles - fuss: worry unnecessarily or excessively; 
•niggles - A minor complaint or problem; Small, cramped handwriting; To trifle with; to deceive; to mock; To dwell too much on minor points; To fidget, fiddle, be restless*


----------



## Elizabethm

*i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*



Kiko said:


> .....
> Was this person a BYB? Sure sounds like it.
> You did not save those babies, just gave money to a person so they could breed more. Do you want babies? I hate to sound rude, but all your posts make it sound like you really want baby rats


not to sound rude either but i was directed toward this breeder by a lady called "The Rat Lady" here in chico california who has a website all about adoption of needy rats. i had originally contacted her and she said to check that place. they do not actually sell their rats for profit to public (if you personally ask them about rats you can get them dirt cheap at feeder rat price. they are a privatly owned reptile shop. me buying those rats would not have stopped them from breeding more... in their eyes the snakes and lizards have to eat and the rats are food, so yes i did save them all


----------



## Elizabethm

*NEW FEMALE- NEW PICTURE*










her name is Hershey and here is a picture i just took about 5 minutes ago. i think im gonna stop taking her out of her cage. shes rather large and i dont want to hurt her. im guessing about a week left.


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Wow, she's really big!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

yup ;D but shes a lover. her personality is exactly what i was looking for... i couldnt have chosen a better feeder rat to bring home. i got lucky i found her my little prego lap rat and i found niggles who loves to stretch out and fall asleep on my belly. im shocked these two are so lovable cuz the other ones are still untrusting of people


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

She has very narrow hips, I would keep a close eye on her during the labor just in case. Maybe pick up some infant formula powder (not soy) and a dropper so you are ready just in case any babies need feeding or supplementing.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

i have a dropper i just need to get the infant formula. i was there this time and i got to get a good look at the rats. i held her first knowing she was prego then went through 2 dozen females before i went back to her because all the others seemed too frightened of me. i talked with the lady and she said the rat has had a previous litter before which was successful which was a good sign to me. i will definantly keep on my tip toes with her and be ready in case she needs help. she looks like it might be a week and im scheduled to be here at my apartment so well see how it all goes


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

I'm glad shes in better hands now, with someone who can really appreciate her. Good luck to you and her with the birth and raising the bubs! I'm looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

im glad shes with me. i will do all i can to make her life better than it was. a plastic feeder tub is no way to live her life or any rats life. i made her a nesting place out of a tissue box and put it in her cage last night by cutting the top off the box. this morning she was stretched out full lenght asleep in the box as she is doing again this afternoon. im not taking her out to to weigh her anymore as she is very large and i dont want to risk hurting her or the bubs. knowing she is pregnant is better than having a surprise litter i think. i need to be better prepared and this time i will. she is in a better place with me now as is taz, chip, niggles, coco, jojo, ashes. everyone is spoiled rotten lol. i will post pictures when babies arrive and i will keep a visual update on her multiple times daily for everyone


----------



## Elizabethm

*bought baby formula as a back-up incase i need to hand feedthe bubs for a bit*

ok i just went to rite-aid and got some baby formula. its called *similac* *with early shield for immune support.* it is a non-soy based formula for new born-12 months. is this ok? i have never boughten baby formula before so im not sure. if someone knows please let me know


*note to self- shes now biting be aware!!!! ouch i was putting food in her cage and she bit me this morning... hard and she wouldnt let go... i had to hold my hand there until she was done. i eeeped to let her know she was hurting me and it still didnt faze her. **** hormones even rats apparently get cranky when they are pregnant


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Its good that shes got time to settle into her new environment before having the babies as well. That infant formula sounds great, if you do come to use it put a little bit on the inside of their cheek don't just pour it in. If you end up not having to use it, I think they have a long expiry date... if not you could donate it to a good cause. 

Biting is never fun, once you remove her from the babies she should be okay... so make sure to remove her before you look at the babies. 

Be super careful who you adopt to as well.... ask them a ton of questions and charge an adoption fee to deter snake owners. (You could always donate the proceeds to a good cause or when they go to give it you, give it back? Or in your vet fund ) Be wary because I have had people pose as loving families to try get 'desirable' rats they wanted to breed for profit. I've even had a few feeder breeders offer me like $50 a rat lol. Urrgh. You really need to quiz them, get contact details so you can stay in touch, maybe even do home visits. Or ask them to send you a picture of the cage they will be living in. 

Can you see them moving inside of her yet? It sounds like it may be soon. She looked just a few days off in the pic you posted a few days ago lol.. but its hard to guess without knowing the pairing date.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

well seeing as she is trying to bite whenever i have my hand in the cage even when it only involves food im not gonna weigh her anymore. i do not see them moving yet but it may take 3 days before they are noticable im not sure though. jojo was never as vicious which leads me to belive hershey is a protective mom to be. she has been sleeping in her nest that i made for her alot and she sleeps stretched out on her side the whole length of the tissue box... she seems to like the nest box i have not seen any other behaviors than the biting and stretching in her nest box. i have been giving her paper towel to shred for nesting material. i gave her strawberry yogurt this morning and she was very happy with it. im also gonna boil and simmer a chicken breast so i can share it with her to help in milk production


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

definantly looking bigger today. ill get a pic this afternoon. gotta get ready for school. Rattiesalem24- i miss you on my posts. what happened


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

I'M SORRY! :'(, I'm still here, I check all the time, but I would be saying the same things over and over again like before. I would be repeating "Yay, I can't wait! Don't forget updates" or "Don't forget pics". But if you don't mind that then I'll post as much as I did before! I didn't know you missed my posts so much ;D. I will write more starting now, I promise!


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

She's probably getting pretty big! I can't wait to find out how many pups she will have! I wonder how far away she is. Can't wait for pic updates! (You asked for it, lol)


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

lol great to have you back. i look forward to reading your post on my ad. you have alot of spunk i love it lol. she was very happy to get her gatorade lid filled with strawberry yogurt this morning. she took the lid right from my hand and started eating the yogurt like "yay treat" it was soooo cute. she loves her tissue box nest too. she will stretch out in it almost all day long. she looks like and adorable fuzzy beached whale. i will try to see if she will allow a picture when i get home. i wont do anything involving her unless its ok with her first she can get grouchy and bite


----------



## Elizabethm

*hershey prego pic update*










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










i do not know her weight as i am afraid to pic her up cuz i dont want to hurt her. she allowed me touch her tummy and i could feel them but only barely. she has a ways to go.


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

She's getting pretty big!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

yeah i know and i can only barely feel the outline of babies . im wondering how many are in there









oops i woke up sleeping beauty : good nipple picture though








she rolled over to look at the camara


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

I bet this will be a bigger litter than jojo's was.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

oh yeah hershey is huge. i just noticed her laying down like that a few min ago. i think she likes her back and side cuz right now she is in her nest box snoozing on her back


----------



## Elizabethm

*omg all i did was put food in her bowl*










she was almost out of food so i had a handful of lab blocks that i was putting in her bowl and she attacked my hand. she continued to try to bite me through the bars of her cage as i was trying to close the door


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Ouch! Well even if it doesn't look like it she'll appreciate the food in the long run


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

it hurts like **** :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Aww, I'm sorry... :-[


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

its ok... i guess. i cant be mad at her its only hormones.


----------



## Elizabethm

*its a tsunami in her belly*

she is laying on her side kinda napping so i stood there and watched her belly and its moving like the ocean in a massive storm


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Really? Wasn't it just barely noticeable? That's weird.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

yeah idk maybe it was how she was at the time i touched her belly. this time she way laying down on her left side so everything i guess was pushed against her right side. they are moving though so thats a good sign. it has been moving rapidly and then barely moving and then doing it over and over so idk whats up but she looks uncomfortable


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Ah, this is so confusing! Come on Hershey, I can't wait much longer!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

well nothin. she is still laing in odd positions all over her cage but id give it about 3 days for anything. thats what happened with jojo.


----------



## Elizabethm

*i think hershey's water just broke*

im not sure but i checked on her and she was laying on her stomach with her head resting on her food dish and there was a wet spot with a slight pinkish color right under her tail. its a rather large pinkish wet spot


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

People don't usually notice the water break.. so well done  If thats what it is, babies should be within the next few days. 

Ouchy, since you know shes a biter. Get a rolled up magazine and use it to keep her away from your hand when you reach in the cage. Your best bet may even be to slide food through the bars, does can be territorial of their food because they know babies are coming... she likely thought you were having a munch! Make sure she has a good supply of food, they love to hoard around this time. Its likely hormones and raising her last litters in horrible conditions thats making her extra grumpy.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

well i onlu noticed because her entire cage floor is shredded white paper towles. she has been foarding food in a corner but now she seems uncomfortable and is contantly begging for my attention when i go in the room to visit the others. she acts like shes scared. i reached in and petted her head gently once and she relaxed and layed back down and closed her eyes


----------



## Elizabethm

*should i be worried about this much blood*


















she seems very uncomfortable. she constantly changes position and its kinda scary for me. i can see the babies moving under the skin of her belly but im worried something is wrong. shes gotten up to drink water, milk, and eager to eat yogurt but if i touch her she lets out a sqeek and it worries me. i put that bowl in there so she didnt have to try for water from the bottle. she was having issues with that


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Yeah her waters broke. I wouldn't worry too much about it, shes having contractions she is bound to be in a bit stressed out. Just give her some peace and quiet.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

there is alot of blood though. its oozing. she seems active now but is it ok that its oozing. i massaged her belly a little and it oozed alot. seemed to slow down now and shes not squeeking anymore when i touch her

*ok good since i massaged her belly she has now started digging in her nesting material. definate improvement


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Be very careful when you massage her stomach, you really shouldn't do that unless you know what your doing because its so easy to knock a baby off the wall and kill it.

A small amount of oozing would be normal, if theres a blood river she needs to see an emergency vet. You should not be touching her at all, shes in labor, just check on her every 10-20 min


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

im leaving her alone now. she seems to be nesting so hopefully thats a good sign. i have already talked to a couple vets so im set up in case


----------



## Elizabethm

*oh no this is horrible*

i was worried since she is still bleeding alot so i did some searching and i found this

Bleeding from vulva: 

Rats do not have menstrual periods. Bleeding from the vulva may occur without problems during labour, *or sometimes apparently when a doe is miscarrying her litter (normally the babies are reabsorbed inside her). * :'( :-[


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Some blood is normal, how much are we talking about? 

Don't read into that, its not very specific. Just relax and keep checking on her. Whats she doing?


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*


















this doesnt look good to me...... 








she just pushed this solid mass out. it looks like a small tumor. i can see the babies moving inside her but this just came out


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Thats not enough to concern me. There still looks like there is a lot of water in it. Just relax, they should come soon.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

ok im at least happy that mass it out. it lets me know that thats not in the way of the babies but ewwww


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

It won't be too long before they come, it looks like. I doubt she will reabsorb them, that is usually earlier on in the pregnancy.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

ok good but that solid mass that she just produce kinda bothers me still. im wondering if its a small tumor. to me it looks like a small tumor. if it is im glad its not in the birth canal any longer. at least i know its not blocking the pups way into the world


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

I don't think its a tumor. Can you get better pics? Almost looks an a sac.


----------



## hshelton

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

It looks like a placenta or maybe a blood clot?


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

it might be an under-developed fetus now that i think about it. like maybe one of the babies didnt fully develop. idk.


----------



## Elizabethm

*BABY #1*

;D live baby #1 was just born!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Thats not a placenta or a blood clot, I'd have to say it looks like an under developed fetus too. I would open it and find out, or if your too squeamish show it to your vet. 

Yay baby number 1  Good luck momma


----------



## hshelton

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

ohh how exciting! it must be nice to be able to be there this time


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

1 live baby, 1 deceased baby so far









baby #1


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

8 babies total as of right now... 7 deceased, 1 alive


----------



## PEG

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Oh how sad! I didn't think all that blood was a good sign...Maybe when you massaged her tummy some of them got injured too? The first mass looking thing might have caused an internal problem...


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

idk she had been bleeding massivly since 2pm today and she started having them around 10pm. im saying now baby #1 is mine if he/she lives


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

I wouldn't blame yourself, theres a million reasons why those babies could of died. Maybe her body was not strong enough for another litter, or there was a complication with the birth. Sometimes it just happens, fingers crossed for momma and the live baby.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

yeah i hope they both do ok but i think there are still more in her and im hoping there is at least another live one. all i can do is hope and be thankful for what i get


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Be thankful the dead babies came out, if they stay inside they can cause infection and kill mom. Small litters tend to thrive as well, I hope you get some healthy live babies. 

Can you imagine how much suffering goes on at the reptile store when the females are bred back to back if you've had trouble with two girls from them. Poor girls.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

yeah i feel so bad for them. jojo seems fine though so im happy she wont ever have to go through that again. hopefeully hershey is fine too


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

I was going to recommend giving Jojo some of Hershey's babies and see if she took them. If a girl looses a whole litter, she still has milk that can back up and cause an infection. I've never personally experienced that, but I know the doe is usually put on antibiotics to prevent infection. What did your vet say about Jojo, are all the babies defiantly out?


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

yeah i had him do x-ray and it came up clean


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Awesome, for future reference though, save yourself the money because he should be able to feel them by palpation if hes experienced.

Any updates on Hersheys litter?


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*










finished product- hershey and baby uno.

7 dead, 1 alive


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

cant tell yet. i will look on day 3 if it lives that long wich i hope it does. i should be able to see it better then


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

I'm happy that it won't be too overwhelming with one little one. Will you still update the pics?


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

i definantly will later this afternoon. mom is not paying any attention to HIM so i am having to feed him this morning. i thought she would take over last night but his tummy was empty this morning and he was cold. i put a heat pad under half the cage and fed him baby formula deluted with a little warm water. and he took to that nicely and had a nice white milk band. i will get a good picture of him this afternoon. His name is Uno


----------



## toby

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

well done for rescuing her.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Baby UNO's picture update*

heres the little boy UNO


----------



## eddricksmommy101

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Awww so cute!

Hi there pinkie!


Im aunty Em


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*



EddricksMommy101 said:


> Awww so cute!
> 
> Hi there pinkie!
> 
> 
> Im aunty Em


yeah hes quite a cutie. i think im in love lol.


----------



## Elizabethm

*BABY UNO-orphan....... R.I.P momma Hershey*

hershey just passed away leaving Uno in my care. help please i need to know how to care for him on my own. i put jojo in there and she started taking paper to make a nest in the pink igloo again. im hoping she is still producing milk or having UNO might stimulate her to produce. im not sure since its only been 1 week since jojo lost her pups i hope im in luck. i called the guy who sold hershey to me and he said i could bring uno to him and hed put him with a does who is nursing but i never want him in a situation like that. the nerve of that guy grrrrr


----------



## ][stacey][

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Im so sorry for ur loss again  its so sad i wish u the best of look with baby uno and hopefully jojo will take care and help


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*



> [stacey][ ]
> Im so sorry for ur loss again  its so sad i wish u the best of look with baby uno and hopefully jojo will take care and help



thank you. i just wish this hadnt happened. at least it wasnt a total loss saving her though. i mean she died but she gave me one little healthy bundle of joy and a few really good memories of her. Uno fought to survive. i was worried when i saw the blood that she was gonna lose them all but Uno lived. he lived because someone had to :'(


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Putting Uno with Jojo is your best move now. I'm so sorry to hear about Hershey. Did Uno suckle from her at all? Just wondering if he got the first colostrum? If he makes it to 5-6 weeks, I'd have a vet look at him.. it really sounds like theres some sort of underlying health concern here. :'(


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

well this just isnt cool. first i lose peaches last week, 7 stillborn babies last night, mommy rat this morning, and just recently UNO :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( also im having a horrible day with my family


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

R.I.P. All of them . I also agree with ema-leigh, I bet it was a health condition that did it for them.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

probably. this has not been my best month. my whole day has got me depressed


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

I'm so sorry you are going through all of this. If it was an under lying heart condition... which I suspect... then they didn't have much of a chance anyway. You showed them all love and kindness in their too short of lives. RIP little ones :'( They are all at the bridge together now...

It prob won't make much of a difference but I'd let the reptile shop know whats happened with their rats.


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

mm, sorry to hear about them. don't think there was much more you could do, there's a serious underlying problem with these rats i think. now i think you should take a break and just enjoy the ratties you have right now and avoid getting any more rats from this feeder breeder.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

i did. i contacted them about the mom and the 7 babies and they said i could bring UNO back to them which i refused but they say they couldnt do anything else to help me


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Ah, thats a shame


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

yeah they will all be missed but at least i still have3 boys and 3 girls who are very loved. he acted as if they were inferior vermin and it pissed me off


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

ok i will keep that in mind. thank you and i will definantly enjoy my other rats


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

By the way there are a lot of people out there called The Rat Lady and that means nothing in how much they know. There is ONE particular well-known Rat Lady but I doubt she would direct you towards this BYB. :/

I am not going to be very popular for saying this, but 
1) you left a baby rat on its own to give birth without any supervision (a boyfriend who won't touch them doesn't count)...you lost the litter.
2) this particular girl should've gone to the vet if you saw blood like that at 2 PM and no babies by 4 PM or so...you obviously had the money for a vet, why didn't you just go? 

Your vet x-rayed the mom for any more babies but did he examine her? She died soon after seeing him...did he not notice she was anemic, something was wrong and might've needed some help? Its very possible she bled out internally.

Uno had no chance in that situation, I am sorry for your losses, but please don't take in any more pregnant rats for their sake, your sake and ours.


----------



## Elizabethm

*quoted message with my reply in bold*



lilspaz68 said:


> By the way there are a lot of people out there called The Rat Lady and that means nothing in how much they know. There is ONE particular well-known Rat Lady but I doubt she would direct you towards this BYB. :/*as i have said the place is a reptile business. this is the rat ladies info Debbie “The Rat Lady”
> 
> Debbie Ducommun, known as “The Rat Lady,” is internationally recognized as an expert on rats. She has worked in the animal care industry since 1977 and has a background in animal training, nutrition, and animal health care. She graduated from California State University at Chico with honors and holds a bachelor of arts degree in animal behavior.
> *
> 
> I am not going to be very popular for saying this, but
> 1) you left a baby rat on its own to give birth without any supervision (a boyfriend who won't touch them doesn't count)...you lost the litter.
> 2) this particular girl should've gone to the vet if you saw blood like that at 2 PM and no babies by 4 PM or so...you obviously had the money for a vet, why didn't you just go?
> 
> Your vet x-rayed the mom for any more babies but did he examine her? She died soon after seeing him...did he not notice she was anemic, something was wrong and might've needed some help? Its very possible she bled out internally.
> *my vet x-rayed jojo leaving my vet funds broke. jojo lived and is fine and healthy. he was not there to help hershey and would not have helped her anyways becasue i did not have the cash. he is the only vet in my area. i left jojo alone and she ate her babies but is otherwise alive and happy. i was here worried sick about hershey and i tried to comfort her in her last few hours*
> 
> Uno had no chance in that situation, I am sorry for your losses, but please don't take in any more pregnant rats for their sake, your sake and ours.
> *Uno was left with jojo he didnt make it but at least i tried*
> 
> *id appreciate it if you didnt treat me like some horrible person for trying my hardest. i did all i could and i dont need that critasism from you expecially with what im dealing with right now. i have lost quite a few of rats and im a total wreak right now because i tried my hardest, ran my vet funds down the drain and this is what i get shoved in my face by you*


----------



## ][stacey][

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Again i am sorry for ur loss but i have to say even tho its hurtful i do kind of agree in a way with lilspaz.... uve indicated many times that ur covered as regards to ur vet fund ( familly friend is a vet or something and u were questioned many times before by people)and then now u say ur vet fund is vanished from like xray and a few extra bits.. if thats the case then uve contradicted urself a bit and in no way would of been able to afford all those ratties anyway,if u understand what i mean. And me personally would of took her to the vets and borrowed money anyway i can and would not of left her alone i would of cancelled my plans. I am really not meaning to sound offensive so please forgive me if i am .. and u must really be going through a hard time.
Your vet should of done a better job aswell. Im not blaming u .. its just life and life sucks sometimes well alot of the time for me personally. Enjoy ur ratties u have for now maybe in the furture get another or a couple.

again im sorry for ur loss and sorry if it sounds offensive i just feel i didnt then want lilspaz to be attacked by anyone because i do see where there coming from.


----------



## lilangel

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Debbie told you to go there? Wow. Wait no you said she would just give you info and help sorry.

As for vet funds if you knew you had nothing left why take on another prego rat then? From the same place knowing there may be problems? Even any prego rat from any place you should know better that there could be problems that could arise and fast.

I do hope you learned your lesson and not take rats from a reptile place (this goes to show how poor breeding is)

I am sorry for your losses also  We lost a few this month too, its very sad when rats pass so fast.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

yes that Rat lady debbie told me to go there, because i am allegic to rat hair and that is the closest place... she said it was the only place she knew of here in chico. i have also contacted her about my rats before and she said she would help if i needed respritiory meds etc.

i did not know they could have issues like that. i just figured jojo was a young mother so she ate them (she is perfectly healthy). i had read that was common for young mother rats especially if they are young. hershey was definantly not a 1 year old and the lady said that hershey has had a sucessful previous litter. i made sure to ask that when i chose hershey. i wanted hershey because she was sweeter than the other rats i had held that day but since she was pregnant i started asking questions. i admit there was a fair amount of blood (i had already posted pictures asking if i should worry. i was told not to) other than that i did not expect her to die but i guess it was more internal than anything visual bleeding. i am still learning but i couldnt leave hershey there it was too sad


----------



## ][stacey][

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

ALL animals can have problems during birth and can eat their young even pet dogs and cats .. its their nature to.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

i knew about the eating the young part. i just did not know that birth compications were so common. i raised hampsters as pets and had a few accidental litters (i was like 5) and never once did i have birth issues... they ate their litters a couple times but that was it. i bred mice for my ball pythons which i no longer have and never had a single issue. i have had 2 litters of kittens in the past and only 1 kitten had been born rear first (but he lived). i am not very educated on the fact of birth complications as i have only dealt with the kitten which did not need a vet visit. i have never had a real serious bith complication with any of my animals before


----------



## lilangel

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

The best thing is trust your self  The blood scared me too when i saw but see i only ran into one rat prego before(a rescue) And at the time i never knew she was, I am grateful she was ok. So i did not post much about your girl seeing as i do not know much about prego ratties and how it all works >.<

That and i only raised two 1 week olds before (free post on a site giving them as food) It worked out for me but many times raising baby ratties it does not  (there the ratties in my siggy 

Again my condolences to you.

P.S. Its Hamsters  Sorry i had to correct it lol


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

yeah the blood i posted in the picture is all that showed during the whole thing with hershey. i was told not to worry and that things would work out. she had babies and she looked fine except she was ignoring the live one and all she did was sleep. the next morning i checked on them and the moms eyes were cloudy and she looked lost so i picked her up knowing it was too late to even try to get a friend to help pull up cash for the vet visit and that my vet was not even there. i put her on a warm pad because she was really cold and she died within 30min. there was nothing i could do. if there was alot more visual blood i would have asked to borrow the money from my friend and been driven to another vet somewhere else but i guess it had to be an internal issue


----------



## ][stacey][

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

yeah u told me in another post u had 100 hamsters once.. i guess ur lucky not to have experienced birthing complications apart from now.... but it does happen again to every animal there is issues its just life im afraid .. again sorry tho im not attacking u its just i guess from an outsiders point of view these are the things i expect if theres a pregnant animal... i mean i have boys and would love to bring some babies up but i know i dont have the money to nor the space u know so i dont. I dont know everything about rats far from it.. u just learn from ur mistakes and move on again the same as everything in life its one big learning curve.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

yeah i understand that and i appreciate your kindness in this matter. i meant no harm what so ever. even though they died mom got to experiance a loving home. and i did love her alot. i love all my rats as if they were my own kids. if i hadnt of brought her home she would have had those complications in a dark scary feeder bin where she could have been targeted by the other rats because she was weak. i saw the bin she was in when i got her and it was massivly over crowded. it wasnt right for her or any of the others. i did what i could even though i never expected something like this.


----------



## ][stacey][

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

i know and yes she had ur kindness to the end thats what matters... its just following ur posts u know its very contradictory what u been saying so u gotto understand people making comments u know. I also thought the woman bought her out to u ie she was alone ? but i understand what ur saying its just what u said at the beginning, then it changed after all this its just a bit huh u know. I know u love ur ratties and im not judging im just offfering an insight as to maybe why people are picking up on things.....

" my family and i know a vet as a family friend and i have hookups through my vet college schooling so i have no worry about vet emergancies."
" i am fully prepared for a litter from her and i have the resources if there are complications... being in vet school gives you lots of advantages when it comes to rescue or pets."

thats just two quotes there that contradict at a later date.. i could find more but im not picking i just wanted to point out u know


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

*QUOTE*
" my family and i know a vet as a family friend and i have hookups through my vet college schooling so i have no worry about vet emergancies."
" i am fully prepared for a litter from her and i have the resources if there are complications... being in vet school gives you lots of advantages when it comes to rescue or pets."

*i do have hook-ups through college but it does not allow me to get FREE work done MEDICATIONS NOT SURGERIES. it cost me some money and after jojo's x-rays i do not have that money
also my family and i do have a friend who is in the veterinary business and he does help me and allow me to do things that others wouldnt. BUT by all means he is not the best money saver choice. when it comes to money he is very greedy and he always has been. i have taken my cat in to be put to sleep and he charged me $500 alone for putting her down. 

he took x-rays of my rat jojo and charged me $200 just for the x-rays. he did nothing else and didnt even tell me there was another less expensive way to tell if there were any babies left inside her. all i had was $300 for my entire fund (food, vet) since i was trying to build it up in case of energencies and to buy food thats all i had. the only reason i stick with him and his outragious cost are because he is the only exotic vet in my area and i have no car*

i hope this clears up any confusion i should have explained it better in the beggining


----------



## ][stacey][

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

wow hes taking u for a ride thats wwaayyy overpriced ... when my dog got put down it cost £100 like $170 and that was for her to be put down and then to get her cremated and we got the ashes... that was at a private vet... the vet my boys go to is a different one because its not far away and so less stressful if i have to take them and thats a private surgery but not for exotics... i could go to the pdsa which isnt for exotics but wouldnt cost me anything but i chose to go private ... next time i might try the pdsa no because of price altho that helps because ilack money but because the private vert was an arsehole and i believe was a bit useless. 

Seriously tho that person is taking u for a ride in my opinion


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

The amount of blood shown in the pictures, was not too much blood. It always looks worse than it is because of the way it absorbs into the paper towel - but small amounts of blood during pregnancy are normal. I don't think anyone can blame the OP for not taking the mom the vets on that occasion. It was also a good healthy color, and still quite a bit birthing fluid in it. It sounds more like a heart issue, considering the babies were alive just before birth - I would assume the stress of birth killed them. Usually when the babies are already dead, mom will pass a little green fluid. 

Also not that I agree that the first litter was left, thats kind of a no brainer. But no one can say thats the reason why the babies died. I'm sure most of you know if they are going to die, they generally do. Regardless of who was around or not. And from the sounds of it, they had very poor breeding. Likely lots of inbreeding that has strengthened their bad traits. Sure it seems bad to us that they were left, under supervision of someone who won't even touch them. But really, if she had of been there.. would there of been a different out come?


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

when i left jojo she had already had 4 *live * babies and she was having no issues at all with birthing the others. that is why i was not worried about leaving them with someone who was afraid to TOUCH them... personally i did not want him touching them because jojo was very easily scared and nervous of human contact- She still wont let me touch her even now. he would look at them, let me know they were moving. whatever happened before i came home sunday was out of my control.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Thats what I mean, the babies dying is out of everyones control and I don't see the need for some of the comments made. I'm fairly sure that even if you and three of the worlds best rat vets were in the room supervising - the babies would of still passed away. I'm not sure why Hershey passed away? Maybe she went into shock and a baby was stuck? 

Also $300 for a vet fund is not really enough. I'd say you need at least $800 to be somewhat covered for surgeries and what not, generally more if you are going to take on raising a litter and the possibilities that may arise. Since you have multiple rats though, I'd try put away a few thousand. Especially since you are now aware of the possible future health problems these rats may have.


----------



## lilangel

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*



ema-leigh said:


> Also not that I agree that the first litter was left, thats kind of a no brainer. But no one can say thats the reason why the babies died. I'm sure most of you know if they are going to die, they generally do. Regardless of who was around or not. And from the sounds of it, they had very poor breeding. Likely lots of inbreeding that has strengthened their bad traits.


That is my thoughts too bad breeding/poor.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*



ema-leigh said:


> Thats what I mean, the babies dying is out of everyones control and I don't see the need for some of the comments made. I'm fairly sure that even if you and three of the worlds best rat vets were in the room supervising - the babies would of still passed away. I'm not sure why Hershey passed away? Maybe she went into shock and a baby was stuck?
> 
> Also $300 for a vet fund is not really enough. I'd say you need at least $800 to be somewhat covered for surgeries and what not, generally more if you are going to take on raising a litter and the possibilities that may arise. Since you have multiple rats though, I'd try put away a few thousand. Especially since you are now aware of the possible future health problems these rats may have.


i will definantly get a bigger fund. i had just started with the fund. i got the rats before i had fully known the issues that were possible. i had numerous hampsters and mice when i was younger and i did not know rats were so sensitive. i started saving funds when i found out jojo was pregnant and it was only 1 paycheck before she had her babies. i have definantly learned my lesson about the funds and i wish i coulds have gotten hershey to a vet. none of you know how bad that had hurt me that i couldnt help her. she didnt seem bad until 30 minutes befor she died. i never expected that and she wasnt bleeding badly from what i could see so it must have been an internal problem. after she died i did feel her belly and i didnt feel any lumps or anything so im wondering if it was shock. at least her whole litter is back with her in heavan and maybe hershey will take over jojo's litter too. thats all i can hope for. and speaking as they were destined for feeders i also do not think the genetics are the best either


----------



## ][stacey][

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

this is why i commented to try and make people see both sides of the story altho probably sounded like i was being mean but like i said i was not and if it appeared that way im sorry... the vet comments wasnt saying she should have gone or should not of gone i was just pointed out the contradictions which may have made people say things ... this is an extremely sad and sensitive situation and the pain ur going through must be so upsetting but please know people are here for u and at heart they dont mean to judge but are trying to help in their own way im sure. 

I dont have alot of money in my vet fund either and i know i cant really afford to look after any other animals but if one came across and i thought i could give it a good home i am sure others here would of done the same as u.


----------



## JennBell

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Birthing complications are pretty common, among all types of animals. When I bred guinea pigs I would say I had a 20% morality rate which is pretty high. I would say most of the time the babies were born without any problems but sometimes things happen. I've had females before that literally ate EVERY LITTER, those were retired and rehomed. Also sometimes when they are bred back to back like I'm sure Hershey was they will eat the litter just get some of the nutrients back. There is always the chance of a complication. My english bulldog that I had when I was a teenager had a uterine prolapse when her labor started(her insides started coming out before the babies) She had a emergency c-section and we lost 2 puppies out of 7, and a few years ago I adopted a breeding pair of Great Danes who got "too big". The female had puppies 2 weeks later. A huge litter of 16 with 4 being stillborn. I literally spent about 16 hours with her in labor, this included walking her to help the last 6 or so move down to the birth canal and having to glove up and actually help pull puppies that were breach and BIG. Things can and will happen don't beat yourself up about just remember that pregnant animals are a huge responsibility


----------



## Elizabethm

*pictures of the feeder facility where i got my rats*


























*i just remembered i had these on my phone from my very first trip to that reptile facility for my first ever hairless rat. i looked at all the racks and this is what every one looked like. all 4 walls had a huge rack system jam packed with rats and a door to enter the building* this is the place where all my rats lived before they came to live with me


----------



## eddricksmommy101

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

MAKES ME ABSOLUTELY SICK!!!!

The second picture of the little white ratty looks SO SAD!!!

I wanna spit.


Elizabethm said:


> *i just remembered i had these on my phone from my very first trip to that reptile facility for my first ever hairless rat. i looked at all the racks and this is what every one looked like. all 4 walls had a huge rack system jam packed with rats and a door to enter the building* this is the place where all my rats lived before they came to live with me


----------



## ][stacey][

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

omg that horrible those poor ratties and those poor babies


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

now you all see a glimps of their lives. not much to look foward to huh. i mean those babies were just getting stepped on left and right because of how crowded it is in there. picture number 2 was one of the reasons i took hershey before she had babies. i liked her personality and i had the space for her and a litter so they wouldnt have that life to live forward t

*i thin i have one more pic ill post it in just a sec. gotta send it to my email from my phone


----------



## Elizabethm

*the last of my pictures*


















*these are the same pictures. the lady removed the mothers so she could count the babies*


----------



## ][stacey][

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

oh i know and like i said before i probably would of done the same even tho i know it would be creating more space for them and more but its heartbreaking to see we all know that


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

yes. physically i wasnt able to save hershey but i gave her 1 week of a happy spoiled life that she didnt have before. and i have given my other rats a happy spoiled life as well. and for that i am a proud mommy


----------



## ][stacey][

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

and as u should be .. we all know it frees up space for more but we also know that we love our animals no matter where they came from it just one of those situations u cant resist because ur heart melts


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

very true and people need to realize thats its ok to rescue a rat from a snake breeder business. yeah sure the genetics arnt great but at least they will have a better home. also you buy one and there are a couple dozen more born daily. it doesnt matter weather or not you get one of those feeder rat because they dont care about the money. the rats are seen as snake food for them. they are nothing like BYB's because BYB's breed "PET" quality for profit, snake business breed rats to feed to the snakes and to sell for $3 as snake food quality. it doesnt matter how many feeder rats you save from a snake business there are many more born daily and buying one is not "supporting" them or helping them breed more... they dont care to them its only snake food and they will continue to be neglagent and let the rats breed


----------



## Nagi

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Firstly, I want to say sorry for your loss. Losing a loved one, regardless of the time spent with them; is never easy. I'm loathing the day when any of my pets pass over rainbow bridge.

Secondly, I'd still have taken her home; funds or not. After looking at those pictures, I felt sick and so sorry. It pains me to know how some animals are 'cared' for. Regardless of the circle of life, feeder or otherwise. All animals DESERVE to live comfortably, regardless of fate. 

Lastly, take all opinions witha grain of salt. I 'lost' one of my boys, after my cat knocked their cage over. I got him back...LUCKY! I felt like a bag of poo. With that said, I know some people would tell me not to own animals, others will tell me; life happens. Live and learn. 

P.S I do agree with investing in a bigger vet fund, just for when life happens<3


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

i absolutly will invest in a bigger fund and you know what. i have a cat too and i had him knock one of my cages over. luckily she is fine. we all have stuff like that happens and if anyone who owns a cat says they have never had something like that happens they are hiding something. cats are natural hunters and they are bound to do something at some point to your rats or rat. people dont know everything it is just their opinion. i have been told many times i shouldnt have animals but if it wernt for me and my skill in healing minor issues the majority of my animals would not have lived. almost all my animals are wild rescues and none will ever survive back in the wild due to their injuries. ive been rescuing animals since i was 10 years old


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

I have 2 cats and have never had any incidents... but yes it does happen and the first time would not be your fault - if it kept on happening then yeah maybe some blame could be put on the owner... but I think it depends on the outcome of the situation and what the owner does to prevent it happening again that really determines if the owner is a good one or not. My cages are very big, heavy and secure, so maybe thats why. You could add a rock or small slab of concrete to weigh the cage down (and also keep their nails trim) 

I also wanted to say that as someone who works closely with a few feeder breeders, every single $3 sale they make enables and encourages them. But put in your situation I would of done the exact same thing. Sometimes you have to live in the moment, and do what you can for the animals at the time - I'm a big believer in fate so I just do what feels right. Especially when you know you COULD save them, you would have to be kind of heartless to walk away empty handed from that situation.


----------



## Nagi

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

I'm a sucker for any animal....seeing cows, makes me shiver knowing their fates. I love all animals. That being said, when I take some photos of teh cage and the boys, you'll see what I've done


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

i cant wait. let me know ;D


----------



## ][stacey][

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

I love rescuing animals it makes u feel good knowing uve done something to help that animal.. when i was younger we rescued all sorts of birds and hedgehogs and dogs too there was this amazing bulldog once we found he was so lovable the whole time we had him whilst waiting for the animal shelter to come he was lazed on his back by the fire letting us stroke his belly  one dog a scotty dog we rescued .. well turns out he just had a knack for escaping so everytime then he escaped he came to us so ofcourse then by that time we had the ladys number and wed phone to say we have her dog .. she was a lovely lady turns out she worked at my school and we didnt even know small world sometimes eh. My new dog hes a rescue .. hes from a a place called jans dog rescue in my city .. she does a fantastic job shs a taxi driver by night and a dog rescue by day .. if i had loads of money id give her a big chunk of it ... she goes to all the animal shelters and takes dogs in to rehome and train..( unfortunately if an animal has been in a shelter after a certain amount of time they put the dog down) me and my friend have both had dogs off her .. she also offers ongoing support and helps u in any way she can ... just a fantastic lady and its greay to know theres people like that out there.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

that is soooo sweet. i just gave my 3 boys and 3 girls a piece of cheese and my boy taz tried to run off with my whole finger lol. they are all such spoiled cutties. they all respond to their names and are starting to like belly kisses. im so happy. when i got my 6 rats the only one who was friendly was niggles. now all of them want attention and they all enjoy belly kisses :


----------



## ][stacey][

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

hehe zap and shorty loves kisses twist just enjoys being well what he wants he likes exploring and playing and nothing stops him hehe


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

yup they have such amazing personalities


----------



## Bacca

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

Sorry for your loss, hope mummas ok


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: newest girl. i bought her from a reptile breeder knowing she was pregnant*

well momma passed away too. i lost 8 babies and 1 mom. at least i still have my others. it was a very depressing time and i still visit my 2 girls and the 8 babies who recently passed. i am doing better now and im glad none of them are suffering


----------

